# Gurgling/rushing noise from rear of Altima 2.5



## Guest (Nov 14, 2003)

Has anyone experienced a strange noise coming from the rear of the Altima? We noticed a strange sound, almost as if we had a bottle or two of windshield wiper fluid rolling around in the trunk, whenever we had put the car in park. It's quite loud, and sounds like either the fuel is rushing back and forth (between where?) or there is other liquid trapped somewhere else? We took it in to the dealer, who at first said they could not duplicate it (ok) but then upon me expanding the description, he did finally admit there was something in the newest Nissan bulletin and that my car was covered under warranty for it. Anyone have additional information on this? Thanks if you do.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

There is a tsb on the gas tank sloshing around. It should be listed on the TSB thread.


----------

